# Experiences with Celexa



## Heather83 (Jul 8, 2003)

I am starting a 10mg dose of Celexa and i would like to hear anyone's experiences with this drug whether it be bad or good.Thanks


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

you might get more responses in the anti-depressant forum.Bada


----------

